# Virginia Lake clubhouse meet Sept 14-16



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

I have arranged a meet for Sept 14 - 16 at Virginia Lake in Wisbech.
This site is £20 a night with excellent facilities and they will give us a price reduction of £5 per night if at least 15 vans book.

We will be wining and dining on Saturday night in the clubhouse if you would like to join us.

Please add your name to the meets diary entry, a precis of which is here:

Miscellaneous: This is a great family site with full amenities including clubhouse, play area, shop, lake, fishing, dog walks, RV dump point, wc and showers, laundry room etc. For details please see their website. The clubhouse serves food and boasts over 100 stocked spirits, and 12 beers on tap. Tel 01945 430167 or 430585 to book, and mention you are with us.... Any questions, please pm me or kands. 
Duration in Days: 3 
Country: United Kingdom 
Address: Virginia Lake, Smeeth Road, St John's Fen End 
Town: Wisbech 
County: Cambridgeshire 
Post Code: PE14 8JF 
Website Link: http://www.virginialake.co.uk/html/photo_gallery.html

Hope to see you there!!

Sharon


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sharon

Sounds great - unfortunately, we're minding the grandsons that weekend - so can't make it  

Now, if we had an RV we'd have the room for them :wink: 

See you at Wicksteed!!

Di and Pete


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Di & Pete
Well that is definitely the most easily fixed problem I have ever come across.......... Go buy an RV :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
See you there (and I'll help with all the questions that you will have :lol: )

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Only 2 1/2 months to get your names down for this one :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think Virginia will be seeing somthing of me :lol: 
Geo


----------

